
Amazon could up-end and dominate venture capital and venture lending - cleetus
https://summation.net/2019/01/25/amazon-could-up-end-and-dominate-venture-capital-and-venture-lending/
======
ramon
interesting idea, but personally this would create another problem which is:
I'm not going to put my services in AWS because of this conflict of interests.
You could start a VC x hosting war, interesting concept anyways maybe they can
get in the ecosystem somehow, someday.

